# Top Knot or Not???



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Everyone thinks that sweet Ollie is a girl. He is so sweet, but his eyes seem to stay irritated. He doesn't have haloing on the lower left eye and he is soon to be 1 year old. Krissie (my yorkie) has no top knot! Should I or shouldn't I trim Ollie's Top Knot???? I need opinions!!!

[attachment=42431:SMCal_edited_1.jpg]


[attachment=42430:KrissieBella.jpg]


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i have the opposite problem... people think cupcake is a boy... even when i have little bows on her... lol


ollie looks cute!!! its really your preference. if you like it keep it and just tell people, if they say "aww shes so cute" be like "yes HE is" and then they feel weird hahaha... thats what i do when they say aww hes cute.. and im like yeah she loves to wear bows haha


----------



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

I LOVE to put bows in Monet and Mozarts hair so I keep the topknots. I stay away from pink or purple and I DO get the what a cute little girl. I also tell them "Not only are they cute, the boys are sweet too!" Some people then will ask if they are boys, why bows? I simply say the Scots wore kilts and the Greeks had their Togas! (and there are many other examples). I say do what makes YOU happiest. Either way he's still a cutie pie.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

EVERYONE thinks Tobi is a girl!! I always have him in a top knot although I never have him in a bow. To me a bow is a bow no matter the color and it just makes him look even more feminine. At first I used to get frustrated but now I just except that this is just part of owning such a beautiful breed! We only use clear bands with a xsmall black claw clip. The bands don't seem to tangle as much with the clip in place. It's funny, my boyfriend and I were just talking about this last night and I asked if we should forget the top knot. He was dead set against in the beginning but said "NO WAY, you can't cut that!" He has even learned how to do it recently!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i have a bow problem .i cant find any in the petshops ,its a pain... :smmadder: jo


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*It sounds like you are frustrated with him having a topknot b/c of his eye irritation as well as everyone thinking he's a girl, so I would cut it. London no longer has a topknot because she wouldn't tolerate it very well, and both she and I are a LOT happier now! *


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I say cut it. I perfer boys without, but thats MO. You can cut his face in a teddy bear cut to frame nicely, and it will look nice and neat.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't think you should base it on other people thinking he's a girl. A lot of times I don't even correct people when they call Perri a girl. People have even said "she" when he was in a blue bow, blue coat, in a blue stroller with a blue blanket. They're a beautiful breed so people automatically assume they are girls. Even without a topknot, if you're going to keep his hair longer he will probably still be called a girl anyway.
Now the eye irritation - from the pics it looks like the topknot has not grown out all the way, thus the little wisps hanging in his eyes. While it should be addressed by using those little bendy clips (they make them in really tiny sizes) or by making a topknot lower so as to incorporate those pieces into it, remember that that's only temporary until they grow out.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We hear that all the time... "oh you have a bow in your dog's hair, what a cute girl she is" and sometimes that is even AFTER they ask what my dog's name is and I tell them *MR* Wookie.

Some people will always think a small white dog is a girl... you can't break that.

If you want him to have a top knot, keep it. If not, cut it. 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It's tough...so many people mistake male maltese for females. I went thru this w/Benny when he was a baby. I got him some cute bows and clips w/footballs and boy things on them. Once I got Emma though I decided to get rid of Benny's topknot and just put Emma in bows. Well...of course Emma ends up being a tomboy so putting bows in her hair is a different story LOL. But....all I can suggest is if you can find bows w/boyish things on them that may help others realize he's a boy. But really....it doesn't matter what you do or what people think. Maltese are beautiful and known for their topknots. If you decide to cut it...it's just hair...you can always grow it back. Ollie could be shaved and still be cute! He's a cutie for sure! :wub: :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Well at least they don't ask your if he is the Mommy to the two smaller ones......poor Cody they always confuse him and think he is the Mom to Mia & KCee. :huh:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Well we stopped doing top-knots in this house a while ago  I will tell you that I had my Daphne with me (again no top-knot) and dressed in *pink* at a craft fair. One woman called her a boy, there were several references to "he" by others, and another who asked if she was a boy or girl. :HistericalSmiley: Ironically this was all women - the men seemed to realize she was a girl and commented on the pink outfit. 

Honestly I don't think it's the top knot - just people who are clueless.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think it's a personal preference..yours AND Ollie's. If you think hair is getting into his eyes and irritating them, maybe you would want to cut it short. Does it seem to bother him? Do you like the way he looks with one?

Personally, I like Abbey with a top knot.....and Arch without one. no real reason, just because.


----------

